# Calories Burnt Riding and Mucking Out - Very pleasing artical



## Forget_Me_Not (7 July 2007)

Linkie - Put a smile on my face 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 

 [ QUOTE ]
 Hacking out burns up approximately 40 calories per 10 minutes or 240 calories per hour. Mucking out burns up 80 calories per 10 mins or 480 calories per hour. Schooling a horse burns up 70 calories per 10 mins or 360 calories per hour. 


To conclude, horse riding is a wonderful form of exercise, which stimulates the cardiovascular system as well as all the body systems.


[/ QUOTE ] 

I will remember both those quotes  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Especialy when someone tells me its the horse doing all the work


----------



## Chumsmum (7 July 2007)

I'm still aching from my flatwork lesson on Thursday so must be doing something right - tho' I really need to get him going off my leg more as Chum didn't break a sweat  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I like the bit about self confidence too - I am definiately more confident now, if anyone gives me crap, I think well I wouldn't take this from half a tonne of horse and give them what for


----------



## Irishcobs (7 July 2007)

That is why I lose more weight in the winter, from all that mucking out. I must do about 2 hours a day. Plus the riding.

Question: does rising trot/standing in the stirrups help tone thighs and bum? I guess not as its the horse that throws you up.


----------



## JustKickOn (7 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Linkie - Put a smile on my face 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 

 [ QUOTE ]
 Hacking out burns up approximately 40 calories per 10 minutes or 240 calories per hour. Mucking out burns up 80 calories per 10 mins or 480 calories per hour. Schooling a horse burns up 70 calories per 10 mins or 360 calories per hour. 


To conclude, horse riding is a wonderful form of exercise, which stimulates the cardiovascular system as well as all the body systems.


[/ QUOTE ] 

I will remember both those quotes  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Especialy when someone tells me its the horse doing all the work  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'll tell my PE teacher that when she says horse riding doesn't do much for the body!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (7 July 2007)

Well....................not to get shot down here.


Sounds fantastic! However, depends whether the rider actual "rides" the horse or just lumps on its back.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 July 2007)

Well hopefully i burnt off a fair few calories on my 2hour hack earlier


----------

